# S.A. 2013 School Calendar



## cedars (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi-just wondering if anyone has paid 2013 fees yet for Sudwala-when I last contacted them there seem to be delay?


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 25, 2011)

*If I remember correctly, I saw an email from Niky*

I saw an email from Niky that said it might be the beginning of December before they had the estimate - like you said, due to a delay in the release of the school calendar.


----------

